# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Xin nhờ đến kĩ sư điện chỉ giáo và giúp đỡ

## danghamlong

Các pro ai có bản vẽ auto cad datasheet mccb, mcb ...... đầy đủ của các dòng thiết bị như ls,huynhdai......v...v thì cho em xin đc không ạ ! em sẽ hậu tạ bằng thẻ điện thoại ạ.hihi  gửi về mail "hodangtenlong@gmail . com" giúp em ạ , rồi để lại số điện thoại cho em nhé ^^

----------

